# Audi S3 8L - My NEW parts are HERE!!! - Re-circulation valve , Dip stick and tube, PCV one way valve



## Xploding_S3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Audi S3 8L - My NEW parts are HERE!!! - Re-circulation valve , Dip stick and tube, PCV one way valve
''*https://youtu.be/0rQBVP9pRNU
Following my last video i needed to get a few parts to ensure the car is on the road to reliability, items ordered - Re-circulation valve , Dip stick and tube, PCV one way valve , all OEM parts.
2. I have been using the wrong term , PVC lol instead of PCV , im going to be fitting them on in the next few videos.

Social Media
Twitter : @ChettyEv
Social Blade : 'https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCdLSJdarqiyfhzy63nzU_BA'


----------

